# Spring fed Pond



## Regulator911 (Feb 27, 2017)

I read the sticky relating to ponds, waterways etc and also tried to call the GA water conservation number in the manual that was linked but the number is disconnected.  

After reading more I saw where it was mentioned to create a "surface water retention" pond which is basically what I am intending to do but cant find any regulations on it. Not that I'm looking to be regulated but just don't want to be fined if anyone from the EPA gets lost in the woods and ends up on my property.  


Basically what we have is a spring that runs year round.  the ditch it runs in is a couple feet deep and maybe 2-3 feet wide.  The water depth is usually only a couple inches and runs at a steady rate to stay clear and cold.  

All we want to do is dig out an area about 12 X 12 and make it a few feet deep and then line the basin with light colored river rock.  It may take it a few hours to fill up but  then would flow back on its normal path and we would have a small water feature and a cool pool of water to use if needed.  

Also in doing this I was going to clear all the debris along the springs route through our acres, probably 400-600 ft in length with many debris built up dams that need to be removed.  

I didn't see any issues and could not find any laws regarding this since in the end we are not effecting the flow or quality of the water?  

When it stops raining I cant get some pictures if needed.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 27, 2017)

You should of just gone ahead and down it without posting on the web. That is so small it would not draw attention, or be easily noticeable on satellite maps.


----------



## Regulator911 (Feb 28, 2017)

you are probably correct...


----------



## Muddy Water (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's the gubmint's guide


https://gaswcc.georgia.gov/sites/gaswcc.georgia.gov/files/PondGuidance.pdf


----------

